# 20 do’s and don’ts for a great aquascape



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

edit


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Good do list, I dont agree with a lot of the donts though. Most of the donts can be pulled of and look really great if done right.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

> do
> 
> 1. let it be become complicated naturally.


If I have to worry about 20 do's it is already too complicated.!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

How about this?

DO make the tank your personal, unique style.

DON'T inhibit yourself with rules.

While I appreciate the sentiment of a do and don't list, it's hard enough for beginners to figure out how to grow plants no matter what the scape while those with more experience generally have their own style(s) and don't need a list.

I think the most important thing for each person to remember is to express their own selves and to make the tank become whatever feels good to them. It's their tank. While learning various techniques can help us all express ourselves in our tanks, there are no rules of what a person should do or should not do other than enjoy themselves.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

#3 is a horrible one, even the top aquascapes in the world dont follow it


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah, 3 is bad


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

1: Dont over complicate things.
2: Have fun
3: if you like it that is all that counts.


----------



## Freon (May 4, 2008)

Complexity said:


> How about this?
> 
> DO make the tank your personal, unique style.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

fshfanatic said:


> 1: Dont over complicate things.
> 2: Have fun
> 3: if you like it that is all that counts.


Exactly. Sometimes I feel that some people take it too far to the point that it has become more of an artwork than a hobby, IMO.


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

fshfanatic said:


> 1: Dont over complicate things.
> 2: Have fun
> 3: if you like it that is all that counts.


These three things are all that matters. #3 being the most important.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> 1: Dont over complicate things.
> 2: Have fun
> 3: if you like it that is all that counts.



roud:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The #3 on the 'don't' list would toss me out. I like the color.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

"Beauty is really in the Eye of the Beholder." IMHO the same applies to an Aquascape.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, Lee, don't let any of this get to you. I'm sure you were trying very hard to be helpful to others. It's just the nature of different opinions and viewpoints.

Planted tanks are like artwork in that some like Picasso while others like Rembrandt (and still others who like or dislike them both!).

Perhaps it would be better to call your list suggestions instead of rules. These are your suggestions of what makes a great scape while others have different suggestions. Overall, it opens the field up for each person to express their own preferences in their scapes. That diversity is one of the things that makes this hobby so interesting.


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks complexity, I agree there are no absolute certain rules for aquascaping or life for that matter. This is why new things happen that we don't expect. This list was just something fun I put together and it's greatly tailored to how I think. But based on the feedback I don't think it was very helpful.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Nah, I think it's helpful. You put together a list of the various things that you personally find appealing and unappealing, the presentation as "do & don't" just hits nerves... we, as a group, really hate being told what to do... even when we ask for advice.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Well said. And Lee, I think your list is very informative. Not necessarily something I would follow to the tee, but it was informative nonetheless. Good job!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Lee said:


> But based on the feedback I don't think it was very helpful.


I kind of thought you (and any poster in your position) would feel that way which is why I wanted you to know that it's nothing personal and not a big deal. I think we're all guilty having times when we don't use the best possible words to express our thoughts. I know I am! It's normal and not a problem. It's clear you intended to be helpful, and that's what really counts.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I think it was useful. There's always going to be disagreement when it comes to art. I took from this list the points that I liked and thought I might want to incorporate into my next scape and rejected the ones that didn't work for me.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

#4 on the "don't list" is thrown out the door on the first picture. Tank looks banging to me.


----------



## brinks (Dec 19, 2007)

Lee I think that list like yours are helpful, if only to get other people to post their thoughts. I am sure we are all smart enough to know which of the do's and don'ts we want to follow. As I have only one tank, I bend the rules often, because I like to try different plants and see how they do, you never know when you will find a good one. Haven't had much luck with red, so I have distroyed don't #4, lol.


----------



## wug (Jun 6, 2007)

I think this was very helpful. My second hobby is bonsai. And it like aquascaping is an artform. There are general guidelines in bonsai that people follow to make a tree look good. But, again it is subject to personal taste. I appreciate you posting this.


----------



## Gr8_Laker (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Lee! I am working on my 'scape and wish I had seen this earlier. It's the concepts that are important, and judging my tank against your list helps me understand where I might need improvement.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great list for beginners wanting to know what to shoot for and what rules to break. Good job. I think I hit on at least 19 of the don'ts though.


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, thanks guys. I will post some more aquascaping ideas later. But first I'm going to see how my tank turns out using these techniques.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

I think it is very helpful toward identifying why something looks good and why something else just doesnt look right. I definitely agree that individual satisfaction is the most important element when designing a layout and the basic things outlined here can give someone with no experience like me a good place to start.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I just have to compliment the type of people that are on this forum. I think this thread speaks volumes about the kindness and sophistication of the planted tank crowd. After the first few critiques of this thread, many people came back (mostly those who had critiqued) with reassurance that Lee's ideas were helpful, appreciated, and most of all, uniquely her's. (or his? ) 

I have read this same type of support, time and time again on TPT. I think that's why it's so easy to spend hours scrolling these pages. 

Sorry to get all cheesy, but this is just very refreshing after seeing peoples AWFUL hate-filled comments on larger sites like youtube. 

Just my 2 cents.....

Freddie


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Complexity said:


> How about this?
> I think the most important thing for each person to remember is to express their own selves and to make the tank become whatever feels good to them.


I once heard you give advice to a guy looking for help on his scape. You told him that most people would try not to make it look so symmetrical, but you could tell by his personality that the symmetry in his tank was probably comforting to him, so he should stick with it..... Great advice :thumbsup:


----------



## solution7 (Oct 29, 2008)

I like this thread a lot. I am new to aquascaping, I have kept plants in my tanks for years real low tech. 

It is great to have suggestions like these here, and I like hearing not everyone is following the rules to T. I most certainly threw things together willy nilly in my tank and am learning as I go. I will always keep it the way I like it not the way the "book" says as per say. I guess if I was in contests and things then I would be more technical about my aquascape otherwise I am fine with it looking good to "me" .or even just me.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh boy...

I read it and was like..."well to make ANY of my dream scapes, I would probably follow most, if not all, of these rules". Than I read a lot of the nay sayers' thoughts and it kinda agrivated me(not a lot...just a little).

Yes it is your tank and by all means do what you like with it. But show me one amano scape that doesn't follow these rules. And that being said...show me one amano scape you wouldnt put anywhere in your house.

That being said...yes there are some rules that can be broken or twisted, but most of these ideas rules have been formed over time and have been proven to work pretty well. I see tanks a lot of times and I think "if only the'd remove that huge plant" or "man if they just slope a little more" or "man what plant do they NOT have..." etc...

The point I guess I'm trying to make is don't call the original poster out for not seeing everyone's personal taste in aquascaping...because deep down... I think most of the experienced aquascapers accept and practice these rules... There is an art to aquascaping, and just like painting or sculptin, you CAN do whatever you like...but most of the really "great" works are created following the rules that apply to that form of art...


Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes...just had to put my two cents in...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

What's the point of aquascaping if you don't go for specifics?

the op said rules for "aquascaping" not "a planted tank"...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Now I feel bad...I didn't mean any of ^^^that to be hatefull, just helpfull


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

My favorite do would be: "Do break the rules when appropriate."

The problem is, you have to understand the reasons for the rules to know how to appropriately break them. That's what elevates it to an art form.

Jeff


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice list. Remember folks, that a rule that holds "for the most part" is a rule nonetheless.

cheers,
Joel


----------

